# Need some help...



## shaolinsoldier (Dec 26, 2011)

I tried to root and flash a custom ROM to my sons Nexus 7 (wi-fi model).

I unlocked bootloader and rooted the device via tool kit. I used tool kit from mskips thread at XDA, after I got rooted, I tried to install dizzythermal's AOKP nightly, plus latest gapps. It just got stuck on unicorn boot screen. for a very long time. I know first boot can take some time. I think that 30 -45 minutes is probally too long and something went wrong. So I forced device back into bootloader, and installed google factory image via the tool kit, and all is back to normal, booted back into stock android, no problem.

So now Im back to stock and unrooted, but bootloader is still unlocked. So I thought I would try WUGS tool kit this time. I rooted device, and then tried to flash the same AOKP nightly and got same result. So went back to stock again, and restarted the procedure again.. This time trying jellybelly ROM, same end result. Stuck on boot screen for ever...So I now am back to stock, with an unlocked bootloader. Need to re-root, but figured I better come here to ask first. I did do some searching first. But could'nt find anything that helped me.

I know I'm rooted because SuperSU is installed and working, I also installed Titanium back up to test that I had root access.

How long is too long for boot screen?

Am I better off not using tool kit?

any help would appreciated....


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

I would suggest flashing factory image using FASTBOOT. Then flash your recoveries and whatnot using FASTBOOT. I can not stress enough that using FASTBOOT is the best and only way to be sure. Again FASTBOOT. Toolkits are for lazy people and honestly using FASTBOOT is just as easy.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28544-guide-nexus-7-bootloadersrecoveriesrootback-to-stock/

http://www.imnuts.org/android-sdk-for-windows/
There is a wealth of good info from this ^ site.

http://www.imnuts.org/2012/12/17/toolkits/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shaolinsoldier (Dec 26, 2011)

thanks for the reply, I tried using FASTBOOT. still no go. I can unlock, root, and go back to stock image, but for some reason will not load custom ROM.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Might need to flash a custom kernel with your ROM...Worth a shot.
Edit and as long as you have root you can see if goo manager has a twrp recovery for a N7. Or CWR from ROM Manager if you wanna spend the $. I'd go with twrp and make a nandroid before i flashed.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

The custom ROM probably has a bad download. Did u check md5sum? If so try a different CM10 nightly as they are created by a bot and few may not boot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pruster (Nov 9, 2012)

You'll want to rename the recovery files after you flash twrp or cwm. It's an option within the Nexus 7 toolkit. The device resets the recovery every time it reboots. Once you rename recovery files, recovery will stick and you should be able to flash to your little hearts desire.... You are also clearing cache and dalvik after rom install? Do a factory reset within recovery if all that still doesn't work...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

What recovery are you using? Version? Make sure you're wiping (factory reset, cache, dalvik, system) in recovery FIRST before flashing another ROM.

-Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

I got my grouper for Christmas after being a long time Gnex owner/crack-flasher/etc but I did a little derp that sounds like your experience. I unlocked the bootloader, which wipes the filesystem.. then I flashed my recovery, booted into it, used adb to push my rom/gapps, tried to boot.... and got a boot loop/long boot. I corrected the problem by allowing the system to boot fully once before flashing. In doing this the system had a chance to start up properly and thus didn't bootloop. Worked for me - but when the only folder in /sdcard was /rom and nothing else, it didn't want to boot properly.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

If you have the latest recovery installed (whatever you're preference), you should be able to flash a 1226 aokp/1212 gapps with no problems. I'm running it right now. I would say, verify you have the latest recovery, good download and try to flash again. Also, toolkits aren't bad and they can be convenient, but I've always had problems with them in general so i don't use them much anymore. To each his own tho... Since you already have stock installed, fastboot would be faster for something like a custom recovery, so i would suggest you use fastboot at this point. Also, you could download the rom to your computer and just copy it to the tablet, but the boot screen animation shouldn't take longer than a minute or so, at the longest. Hell, I wouldn't wait longer than 2 or 3 minutes for that...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shaolinsoldier (Dec 26, 2011)

I've been using the latest twrp.

as it stands now, I have:

1) unlocked bootloader
2) Root
3) latest TWRP
4) SuperSU

I have downloaded latest jellybelly ROM and AOKP ROM, and gapps several times.

I have tried installing with TWRP from SD card, and the side load feature

Again I have tried using three methods Mskips toolkit, WUGS toolkit, and FASTBOOT, I have to say after using FASTBOOT a couple of times I like it better. gives you a sense that your more in control of whats going on.

No matter how I do it, I get stuck on boot animation for what appears to be too long, I usually let it go about 20 minutes before I get fed up and reload stock image, which loads up perfectly fine.

I appreciate everyone's input, but my son wants his device back so I'm going to take a break for a while. I dont think he really needs a custom rom anyway .lol


----------



## bcote311 (Jul 26, 2012)

[sub]did you take all the ota updates to get to stock 4.2.1? this same type of thing happened to me on the gnex when I tried to flash my first jellybean rom straight from ics without taking the ota jb update. just kept getting stuck on the boot ani. once I took the update, the roms loaded up perfectly fine. not sure if it was coincidence or not but it seemed to work for me[/sub]


----------



## shaolinsoldier (Dec 26, 2011)

The Stock image I have is

android version: 4.2.1
build number: JOP40D

which is the latest from google I believe....


----------



## bcote311 (Jul 26, 2012)

what i mean is use the toolkit to return to stock and unroot. this will clear your custom recovery and allow you to take the ota updates (i had two when i first started my n7 a few days ago). once you take them, use the toolkit to reroot then use goomanager app to get the latest twrp recovery. then try to flash the rom/gapps and see if it gets past the boot ani screen. this seemed to help me with my phone a few months ago when i got stuck in the same place no matter which rom i tried.


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

Are you remembering to wipe data/system/cache/dalvik before flashing?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------

